# Schwimmende Maus im Teich ???



## Polly (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

haben gestern Abend im dunklen noch am Teich gesessen. Der ist rundum Unterwasser beleuchtet, als plötzlich ein ca. 8 cm langes Tier an der Wasseroberfläche schnell auf mich zu schwamm und mir fast vor die Füße lief. Das  Fiech ist ca. 6 m geschwommen. Hatte leider kein Knipser zur Hand, also kein Bild. Wir haben auf ne Maus getippt, sind uns aber nicht sicher. 

Können Mäuse so gut schwimmen?
Oder was könnte das sonst gewesen sein?


Das Wurmt mich.

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## midnite (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmende Maus im Teich ???*

Hallo Anna,

ich denke es könnte eine Schermaus gewesen sein. Es ist eine Gattung der Wuhlmäuse aber der Schermaus mag Grünzeug im Teich  


Greetz,

Tom


----------



## Eugen (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmende Maus im Teich ???*

Hallo Anna,

wenns denn eine Schermaus ist,dann haben deine Pflanzen ein Problem.  
Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren eine am/im Teich.
__ Seggen und __ Binsen mochte sie nicht, aber von __ Seekanne über __ Wasserpest bis __ Sumpfdotterblume hat ihr alles vorzüglich gemundet.  
Im Schwimmteich werdet ihr von diesen Pflanzen ja nicht sehr viel haben, trotzdem.
Fangen wird schwer sein, das sind gute,schnelle und wendige Schwimmer.
Wenn sie merkt,dass nicht viel zum Fressen da ist,wandert sie bestimmt wieder weiter.
Ansonsten,ihren Unterschlupf ausfindig machen,viel Geduld und einen Käscher mitbringen und dann dein Jagdglück versuchen.
Im Wasser hast du keine Chance, musst sie an ihrer Höhle erwischen.
Hunde oder Katzen sind auch gute Fänger.
Sonst bleibt nur Fallen aufstellen oder Giftweizen in ihre Gänge am Land einbringen. Das soll allerdings nur die allerletzte Möglichkeit sein.


----------



## Polly (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmende Maus im Teich ???*

Hallo zusammen,



Vielen lieben Dank für die Info. Also meine Pflanzen sehen noch gut aus aber fangen kann ich sie bestimmt nicht, alles voller großer Steine. Keine Ahnung wo sie wohnt? Mein Hund hat zwar Mäuse zum fressen gern aber Wasser ist "nass". Kann ich also auch vergessen. Bleibt mir wohl nur Gift.



                  


Lieben Gruß Anna


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmende Maus im Teich ???*

Hallo zusammen.....

endlich mal was wo ich als Neuling auch mal was zu sagen kann.
Also.....
mein Onkel hat auch einen Teich in seinem Garten und hatte ein Problem mit diesen Mäusen,weil die es sich natürlich haben schmecken lassen.Eines Tages kam ein 2 Feind dazu Maulwurf genannt.Er probierte alles um diesen Tunnelgräber aus seinem schönen Garten zu bekommen,ohne erfolg.Bis....
ein Nachbar ihm von "Zitronenkugeln" erzählte.Wir suchten in Baumärkten usw,und fanden aber nix.Dann aus Zufall in einem kleinen laden "landfuchs" fanden wir diese besagten kugeln.Zwischenzeitlich haben Mauli und Mausi ganze arbeit im Garten und Teich geleistet.Wir kauften das zeug und machten uns an die arbeit im Garten, um das Grungstück, im Abstand von 40-50 cm in ca 10cm tiefe kleine löcher zu graben und eine von den kugeln reinzulegen.Und siehe da 2 tage später war der Maulwurf weg.

*Das Tolle die Mäuse waren auch weg und sind bis dato nicht wieder 
gekommen.*


Hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2007)

*Keine Panik!*

Hallo Anna,

also - Mäuse können hervorragend schwimmen, mögen es aber nicht unbedingt. Ausgenommen die Wasserspitzmaus (heißt nur so, gehört aber nicht zu den Mäusen), die lebt, wie der Name schon sagt, am Wasser und jagt dort Insekten. (Und ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auf der roten Liste und geschützt). Guckst Du mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserspitzmaus

Aber auch wenn Du mal eine Maus gesehen hast, heißt dass noch lange nicht, dass sie es auf Deine Pflanzen abgesehen hat. Wir haben z.B. die Beobachtung gemacht, dass an besonders heißen Tagen mal die eine oder andere Maus zum trinken an den Teich kommt. Obwohl wir samt Katze auf der Terrasse sitzen. Und bisher hat keine Appetit auf das Grünzeug entwickelt. 

Hier kannst Du sehen, alles Grüne noch da! https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5770

Mit Gift kannst Du mehr Schaden anrichten, als es nützt. Das sollte wirklich die allerletzte Möglichkeit sein. Wobei das m.E. draussen in einer Gegend mit vielen Gärten etc. sowieso völlig witzlos ist. Zumal Du damit auch andere Tiere schädigen kannst. Stell Dir vor, es plumpst etwas davon in Deinen Teich... 

In diesem Sinne plädiere ich vorerst auf Straffreiheit für die Maus. :beeten: 

Liebe Grüße

Christine


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmende Maus im Teich ???*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.....
> 
> endlich mal was wo ich als Neuling auch mal was zu sagen kann.
> Also.....
> ...




Nachtrag,diese_* Kugeln sind zu 100% Biologisch*_


----------

